# busco esquema amplificador pioneer SA-510



## rosadan1958 (May 5, 2007)

Hola, me gustaria encontrar el esquema del amplificador piones SA-510 para reparar uno que tengo. Muchas gracias


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 14, 2007)

rosadan1958 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, me gustaria encontrar el esquema del amplificador piones SA-510 para reparar uno que tengo. Muchas gracias



Siento decirte que la politica de este fabricante no permite la difusión de documentos técnicos (ni previo pago).  De todos modos, las circuiterias de este tipo de amplificador no son complicadas, con buenos conocimientos electrónicos son de fácil reparación.


----------



## Luck_19 (Abr 13, 2009)

Mejor tarde que nunca...si todavia buscas el esquema del pioneer SA-510  aca lo dejo...espero que les sirva.

Yo estoy tratando de reparar el mio,hoy voy a ver con que me encuentro al abrirlo. ops:  ops:  ops: 

Saludos


----------



## williamdj (Oct 1, 2010)

mijo mucho gusto mi nombre es william y estoy buscando a alguien que me ayude a encontrar el esque de la tarjeta pioner


----------



## Deepsoul (May 26, 2013)

> Mejor tarde que nunca...si todavia buscas el esquema del pioneer SA-510 aca lo dejo...espero que les sirva.
> 
> Yo estoy tratando de reparar el mio,hoy voy a ver con que me encuentro al abrirlo. ops: ops: ops:
> 
> Saludos



¿Alguien ha podido abrir los archivos? Me dice que están dañados. SI alguien los tiene, le agradecería que los volviera a subir.

Un saludo


----------



## malesi (May 26, 2013)

Deepsoul dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha podido abrir los archivos? Me dice que están dañados. SI alguien los tiene, le agradecería que los volviera a subir.
> 
> Un saludo





Te descargas los dos archivos

Pero este *pioneer_sa_510part2_184.rar*

le cambias el nombre por *pioneer_sa_510part1_177.rar*

Descomprimes y ya esta.

Saludos


----------

